# The Cure for Windows Vista



## PartyLikeARockStar (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys. There may be a baby Rockstar on the way, modding had to take a backseat. I have some free time while I am wating on paint to dry for the Rockstar case, so I thought that I might as well get modding. I wanted a little more challenge and something unrelated to my other mod to keep me fresh. I am an avid Linux user, and I thought that a Linux-based system would be cool as the theme for the mod.

I'm going to be using a desktop style case for the mod, and I'll be re-using my cpu, mobo, ram, and all that jazz till I get components in there long term.
The case for this mod I think is going to be the hec 7106 because I love steel cases. I also love the throwback to old-school PC.

I want to make the box look very "first aid kit", as Linux can "cure" older PC's from the Vista bloat we're seeing sweep the PC community, and causing the average yser to sell the children into slavery to run Vista.

I'll be painting the inside metal again with chrome Rustoleum paint, the outside a high-gloss white with windows in the top and sides. Details in biohazrd orange and blood red. Mesh and plexi to be had all around. Surprises and pics to come soon. Suggestions welcome as well.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Cure for Vista:*






(Don't be hatin!)


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 19, 2008)

The cure for Vista....

http://vixta.sourceforge.net/


----------



## EnergyFX (Apr 19, 2008)

Cure:


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2008)

You cant game on linux afaik.. I say go with Xp x64. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116378

Best OS I have ever installed in my life. Ever. I freaking loving it, it performs the same as xp x86 and can use more ram and cpu stuff.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Apr 19, 2008)

You can definitely game on Linux, Doom 3, UT2003 and 2004 have native Linux clients. NWN was another one, and QIII, the list goes on. MAME and the PS1/2, GC, DC, and other emulators run too. Cedega (www.cedega.org) takes care of a lot of Windows games, and WINE does a decent job for free. It's not perfect, but for probably 90% I'd bet it would be nothing but a learning process. Even SLI has good support. All with a much cheaper cost, and much less stress on the CPU and RAM. Look on youtube for videos of CompizFusion and drool at what Windows doesn't let your desktop look like!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I like my desktop to simple black with a logo or a small picture with icons everywhere  Thats just me tho. Is wine really that good tho?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2008)

Put a medic from TF2 on the side holding a windows logo.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Put a medic from TF2 on the side holding a windows logo.



or have the medic hold a apple logo and have a spy with a windows shirt about to stab him in the ass


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 19, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> The cure for Vista....
> 
> http://vixta.sourceforge.net/



Ooh, thats KDE 4.0, isn't it?
On the topic of games on Linux, how do you download WINE? I've been to their site, and all they have is obscure code references on the download page. Sudo Apt Get my foot, where's the smegging installation file?


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have an ubuntu disk but cant figure out how to load drivers or get online to download them. but compzfuzion looks awesome!! kinda like aero but way better!?!?!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see your case rock!!!


----------

